# Mexicans!!!



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

Hey folks, It’s taken me a bit to get these thoughts together... here it it.
For a few years now I have worked with a....diverse group of ppl, many Spanish speakers, most of them are Mexican. My boss, joe, and his #2 Jose, both of whom I consider good men and good friends, just moved to a new hotel that is still under construction. This has been a very fun experience so far, as well as an excellent opportunity to see my fellow employees(not just J&J) perform in less than ideal conditions!

The other day Jose, Joe and myself had walked over to the closet pizza place to ogle the waitresses and maybe eat lunch.. when a truck pulls up, flying a big Ol’ Mexican flag and no others. Turns out that it’s someone Jose knows.... 
Now the twist; Jose and this dude have an ongoing beef! Jose, who is a DACA kid, is offended by this guy, who’s a Mexican supremacy type(?) you know who he is..

Jose is going to be the second one of his family to become a citizen, they are all in the process. He is conservative, pro gun, pro god, pro Trump and anti illegal immigration. He has expressed to me his frustration towards some Americans who assume that he is a la raza type, and towards some MEXICANS who give him shitt because he is to “American”. It’s a jungle out there!

My point is, Jose has a dream; that all men would be judged not by the color of their skin, but by the content of their character!


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

My point is, Jose has a dream; that all men would be judged not by the color of their skin, but by the content of their character!

As it should be @jim-henscheli. It's worth repeating often. Statement of the week right here.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

jim-henscheli said:


> My point is, Jose has a dream; that all men would be judged not by the color of their skin, but by the content of their character!


I'm sure Jose is a fine person with great character and should be judged as such.

Let's direct the conversation to illegal aliens. They should be judged by their character too. They demonstrated a character that disregards and disrespects our laws.

Now it seems a bit unfair to lump every Hispanic person together until you get to know them but consider this. You have a group of sharks swimming around your boat. Some of them have just eaten and will likely not bite you, others however are hungry. Do you give all of them the benefit of the doubt and jump in the water? It's hot out and you sure could use a refreshing swim.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

As a police officer, for....forever, I truly enjoyed working with the Hispanic population in my community. It made me laugh when the kids had to translate for me. Some of those kids were more American than either of mine. They also treated me with a great deal of respect. 

I love our neighbors to the South. I welcome anyone, who knocks on the door and does it the right way. Jump over a fence or dig a tunnel? You gotta' go.


----------



## patrioteer (May 21, 2018)

I have a lot of respect for any person of any nationality who is willing to work hard, do right by their families, obey the law, and follow the procedures required to become a citizen. I have a lot of contempt for any person of any nationality who feels they deserve something for nothing, does not care about anyone but themselves, disregards our laws, and circumvents the system to receive rights and benefits that the do not deserve.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

patrioteer said:


> I have a lot of respect for any person of any nationality who is willing to work hard, do right by their families, obey the law, and follow the procedures required to become a citizen. I have a lot of contempt for any person of any nationality who feels they deserve something for nothing, does not care about anyone but themselves, disregards our laws, and circumvents the system to receive rights and benefits that the do not deserve.


 So...basically liberals, then. Right? :devil:


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

It's easy to sit back in tony white America and talk shit about Mexicans (BTDT myself). I'll just say this, watch the Kevin Costner movie "McFarland, USA."

It's an awesome story, based on true events, that will give all but the most hardened bigot a moment's pause to focus inward and see people as people.


----------



## Lunatic Wrench (May 13, 2018)

We have 5 Mexicans in our small construction company. All great guys and some of the hardest working, thoughtful and honest guy's in the company.
I know shits gonna get done when I have any of them on my job site.

I don't have a problem with someone flying the flag of their country, but if they'er here, they should be flying it along side the American flag.
I'm sure the taco truck guy would be upset if I only flew the Stars and Stripes on my hot dog truck in Mexico.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

For three years in the Army I served alongside a number of Hispanics. One of my best friends, my "partner" in Vietnam, was a draftee from the Canal Zone. Great guy.
Another man in my company, a Hispanic, went on to become a cop in Los Angeles, working his entire career in the barrio. At our annual reunions he tears me up with his stories.
Another was a machine gunner who, although drafted, made the Army his career and then became a school teacher.

No Hispanic I associate with is pro illegal immigration.

I guess what I am trying to say is not all fit the stereotypes that the media tries to portray.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

rice paddy daddy said:


> For three years in the Army I served alongside a number of Hispanics. One of my best friends, my "partner" in Vietnam, was a draftee from the Canal Zone. Great guy.
> Another man in my company, a Hispanic, went on to become a cop in Los Angeles, working his entire career in the barrio. At our annual reunions he tears me up with his stories.
> Another was a machine gunner who, although drafted, made the Army his career and then became a school teacher.
> 
> ...


My hunch is _very few_ fit the stereotypes. Media has it's own agenda.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

I am for deporting those here illegally, but maybe we could come up with a visa program for food truck workers here illegally. Call it the H1-burrito visa.


----------



## The Resister (Jul 24, 2013)

jim-henscheli said:


> Hey folks, It's taken me a bit to get these thoughts together... here it it.
> For a few years now I have worked with a....diverse group of ppl, many Spanish speakers, most of them are Mexican. My boss, joe, and his #2 Jose, both of whom I consider good men and good friends, just moved to a new hotel that is still under construction. This has been a very fun experience so far, as well as an excellent opportunity to see my fellow employees(not just J&J) perform in less than ideal conditions!
> 
> The other day Jose, Joe and myself had walked over to the closet pizza place to ogle the waitresses and maybe eat lunch.. when a truck pulls up, flying a big Ol' Mexican flag and no others. Turns out that it's someone Jose knows....
> ...


I remain puzzled as to why Americans think that everyone who washes up on our shores should become a citizen.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Mainly, @The Resister, it's because democrats need the votes.

Now as some of you know, my little town, by the last census, is 49% Spanish speaking. My youngest daughter in law is Mexican. They pretty much all feel the same as Jose. Come here, do it right, assimilate. We have Mexican churches, pool hall, and a wonderful Mercado. The combination feed and hardware store employs English and Spanish speakers so everyone is covered. I've no problem with it. 
La Raza types and gang thugs don't last here. 
Does that mean I want my country to turn into Mexico Norte? Es no bueno. But if they want to become part of our community? Yup. Fine with me. I like them a hell of a lot better than the white trash meth heads prevalent in the surrounding areas. Especially the white trash meth heads thinking they are an example of a superior race.
I'll admit I'm prejudiced. I'm not racist, but I am prejudiced. Toward everyone until I get to know them.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

The Resister said:


> I remain puzzled as to why Americans think that everyone who washes up on our shores should become a citizen.


Resister -

I thought you wanted EVERYBODY that washed up on our shore to be welcomed with open arms? As I recall, you and I had quite the row about that a few years ago. Maybe I am confusing you with someone else or maybe you had a change of heart?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Some one needs to explain why as a whole, when people come here from a place like Mexico looking for a better life. Why is it they do their best to turn this country into the same crap whole they escaped. Of course there are exceptions but for the most part this is what happens.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

The Cisco Kid was a friend of mine!


The Cisco Kid was a friend of mine
The Cisco Kid was a friend of mine
He drink whiskey, Poncho drink the wine
He drink whiskey, Poncho drink the wine

We met down on the fort of Rio Grande
We met down on the fort of Rio Grande
Eat the salted peanuts out of can
Eat the salted peanuts out the can

The outlaws had us pinned down at the fort
The outlaws had us pinned down at the fort
Cisco came in blastin', drinkin' port
Cisco came in blastin', drinkin' port

They rode the sunset, horse was made of steel
They rode the sunset, horse was made of steel
Chased a ****** last night through a field
Chased a ****** last night through a field

The Cisco Kid was a friend of mine
The Cisco Kid he was a friend of mine
The Cisco Kid was a friend of mine
The Cisco Kid was a friend of mine


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I crack up when I hear US citizens refer to other US citizens as "mexicans" or even funnier, "spanish" people when they are not citizens of Mexico or Spain or not even from Spain or Mexico. :vs_laugh:

If you are a US citizen and love the USA, defend the Constitution, support yourself then you will be a friend of mine. I don't care what color your skin is or what type of accent you have.

If you are an illegal ******* La Raza type who is in the US illegally to support the cartels, break the laws, take advantage of the welfare system and despise the Constitution then you are not a friend of mine and as far as I'm concerned you should be tried, convicted and executed. Speedily.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

*AMERICANS!!!*

"DACA kid" - an actual documented & registered DACA - or is that supposed to be excusable illegal now - an illegal is an illegal .... I don't give a rooting tooting God damn if he squirts outs hamburgers instead of tacos ...

be part of the illegal immigration solution - NOT A WALKING TALKING EXCUSE FOR CRIMINALS ....


----------



## patrioteer (May 21, 2018)

This is where I point out that when I was doing some internet searches to try and find a good prepper or survival forum, and this one popped up, I also did a few searches to find reviews about this place. One thing that popped up was a review on some report racism site that claimed there were some mean old racists on this forum. The way it was written offered little credibility, and after reading this thread I am positive whoever posted that was probably confusing racism with his just being a tool.

Bigots at prepperforums.net | RacistReport.org


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I grew up in the segregated South.
I KNOW what REAL racism is. Heck, there was a "junior KKK" in my high school. 
The minorities today who are constantly screaming "racism" I wish could be teleported back in time to the 1950's. They are just plain ignorant dupes, or being cunningly deceptive for ulterior purposes.

I'm like Coastie Dad. I'm not a very friendly guy until I get to know someone.


----------



## yooper_sjd (May 14, 2017)

patrioteer said:


> This is where I point out that when I was doing some internet searches to try and find a good prepper or survival forum, and this one popped up, I also did a few searches to find reviews about this place. One thing that popped up was a review on some report racism site that claimed there were some mean old racists on this forum. The way it was written offered little credibility, and after reading this thread I am positive whoever posted that was probably confusing racism with his just being a tool.
> 
> Bigots at prepperforums.net | RacistReport.org


:laughhard:

Well now. So far by the accords in this here forum, I don't really see that. I see America 1st!!!!!!!

I can really really interject some insight on this whole thread (personal accounts with and on immigration). My ex wife whom I married overseas (and a North African at that) went through all the legal process of immigration and naturalization. Of course she got head of line privileges being married to an active duty member. So the process still took almost 10 yrs. Soon as she got her citizenship, I got the boot from the house and court ordered to live on the ship. but anyway to continue on:

From the forum here for the people I see that are here in Texas, it seems I am on a major route for illegals to run through the state. I am on Hwy 277 that runs from Del Rio all the way up to the Red River in Wichita Falls, then a direct route straight up to OK City. Now here is cliche, being of Mediterranean heritage, I am average height, stocky and get very tan in summer. I am not spanish nor hispanic but do speak spanish (compliments of USN with 6 yrs stationed in spain). Now I live an hr and half drive north of Del Rio and always running across illegals, and legals with work permits. I get mistaken as Mex alot. Happened twice to me on Thursday making a run to the scrap yard and getting gas. People just start talking to me in spanish and sometimes catch me off guard because my feeble brain is clicking away in english until I flip the translation switch (plus I still retain some Italian and arabic). But soon as an Illegal slips up and says he jumped the border, I inform LEO. I see deportation buses going south on about a daily basis, and they normally stop at the local convience store to fill up. Most of the buses are pretty half empty to full. Our tax dollars at work shipping them back south. On occasion I get stopped and asked to prove citizenship; Where were you born sir? "I was born in Norway." You don't look Scandinavian sir! "Norway Michigan is where I was born" . Gotta love messing with some of the LEO types lol.

But I have been accused myself of being racist which really surprises me because I hate every one equally. But anyway I can say being mistaken as a Latino by a Latino is different, But with my few encounteres here with the local law, I am not mistaken for ****** or Latino, but as a person. I treat people the way I want to be treated, which is pretty much the Norm for West Texas. Now the Latino with the Neck tatts, and tear drop tatts is something in a totally different ball game on the way they get treated. MS-13 does have a presence in my area as well as one of the mex cartels. Freind of mine had a relative at home alone up near Brownwood. Three gangbangers (MS-13) broke into his house. Had an encounter with all three. End result 2 dead, the other perp severally wounded. Cops told the guy a few days later he better hope the 3rd guy dies or MS-13 will find out and come back for retribution. That man has since moved his family to another part of texas.

Keep the scum out, want into the country come in the LEGAL WAY!!!!!!

Just my whole point of view on the whole subject.


----------



## hembrasalvaje (May 26, 2018)

i am only new here Patrioteer but so far it seems a good site. i am an aussie who from childhoood has held more american style values.... old school american values more of the line of the anti federalists who wanted the federal govt controlled to the point where it was almost impossible for them to do much more than scratch their ass. yes i still live in australia and while i support legal immigration i am dead against illegals and the troubles they tend to bring with them. i judge each according to their merits and while i give a passing amount of respect to all i meet it does take a while to fully earn my trust and respect. i dont care about colour, religion or any other difference as long as you are willing to work hard and respect the laws of the country you live in.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Welcome Mate!



hembrasalvaje said:


> i am only new here Patrioteer but so far it seems a good site. i am an aussie who from childhoood has held more american style values.... old school american values more of the line of the anti federalists who wanted the federal govt controlled to the point where it was almost impossible for them to do much more than scratch their ass. yes i still live in australia and while i support legal immigration i am dead against illegals and the troubles they tend to bring with them. i judge each according to their merits and while i give a passing amount of respect to all i meet it does take a while to fully earn my trust and respect. i dont care about colour, religion or any other difference as long as you are willing to work hard and respect the laws of the country you live in.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Yep..All these Mexicans and Guatemalans here have a few things in common:
They WANT to be Americans. 
They WANT to be accepted.
They WANT to be part of the community.

They DONT ACCEPT gangs.
They DONT ACCEPT anti-American talk.
(And they hate El Salvadorans...)

And I would trust them to stand with me more so than some of the forum members here. 
But here again, I'm in a small rural area that is agricultural and they are from similar backgrounds. Where you see most of the problems is the urban areas. Those people, no matter what skin color, are becoming more and more anti-American as proven by the last election and following year.
Now I understand people being prejudiced. I told you I am. And I'm sure not advocating a drum circle and holding hands, but we are being divided in this country intentionally by the media and our government. I believe we need to find our allies, no matter what color, and try to understand them and their goals. I don't "embrace" the Mexican culture, but I can accept it and function within it. But I know a large group of Mexicans, one mean ass African nurse, and a couple Vietnamese that are a hell of a lot more American than these liberal rooster lickers that get all the media coverage. 
I'm of the opinion that if the big one comes, I'm not gonna be less concerned about skin color or maybe even primary language than I am about if you be beside me, or facing me.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Another view


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

hembrasalvaje said:


> i am only new here Patrioteer but so far it seems a good site. i am an aussie who from childhoood has held more american style values.... old school american values more of the line of the anti federalists who wanted the federal govt controlled to the point where it was almost impossible for them to do much more than scratch their ass. yes i still live in australia and while i support legal immigration i am dead against illegals and the troubles they tend to bring with them. i judge each according to their merits and while i give a passing amount of respect to all i meet it does take a while to fully earn my trust and respect. i dont care about colour, religion or any other difference as long as you are willing to work hard and respect the laws of the country you live in.


Welcome.
Why don't you head on over to the Introduction section and tell us a little about yourself.

For the record, I once spent 5 days in Sydney on R&R. About the only thing I remember was the incredible beauty of your women.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

jim-henscheli said:


> Hey folks, It's taken me a bit to get these thoughts together... here it it.
> For a few years now I have worked with a....diverse group of ppl, many Spanish speakers, most of them are Mexican. My boss, joe, and his #2 Jose, both of whom I consider good men and good friends, just moved to a new hotel that is still under construction. This has been a very fun experience so far, as well as an excellent opportunity to see my fellow employees(not just J&J) perform in less than ideal conditions!
> 
> The other day Jose, Joe and myself had walked over to the closet pizza place to ogle the waitresses and maybe eat lunch.. when a truck pulls up, flying a big Ol' Mexican flag and no others. Turns out that it's someone Jose knows....
> ...


First off, Jose is a plagiarist because that was Martin Luther Kings dream. Secondly, I'm confused as to how Jose could be anti illegal immigration when he himself immigrated here illegally? I know his parents brought him here but they are here illegally too. Seems a bit odd to me. Thirdly, Jose is a minority. I'm not talking about in this country but rather in his community. Most people who come here illegally don't lean the same way Jose does. That's why people assume he's a LaRaza type. Same thing as Liberals thinking we are all racist when really we just don't like illegal immigration.

From what you've told us Jose seems like a good guy and I think most of us here hope he eventually makes his way to becoming a legal citizen. If Liberals could just get onboard sealing the borders from illegal immigrants and finding and sending back people who overstay their visa, then only allowing in people who immigrate legally a lot of racial tensions in this country would disappear. But the Liberals will never do that because they only want the country divided.


----------



## The Resister (Jul 24, 2013)

Coastie dad said:


> Mainly, @The Resister, it's because democrats need the votes.
> 
> Now as some of you know, my little town, by the last census, is 49% Spanish speaking. My youngest daughter in law is Mexican. They pretty much all feel the same as Jose. Come here, do it right, assimilate. We have Mexican churches, pool hall, and a wonderful Mercado. The combination feed and hardware store employs English and Spanish speakers so everyone is covered. I've no problem with it.
> La Raza types and gang thugs don't last here.
> ...


But you cannot put the blame only on Dems. Republicans have tunnel vision on this. Okay, it's a tough call with DACA children. If they grow up in America, where they were when mommy popped them out is irrelevant from a realistic and practical point of view. Deep down, we realize that a lot of them are Americans. They grew up here; they went to school here. They speak English, understand our form of government, etc. Some even married Americans.

But do we have to debate automatic citizenship in order to resolve the dilemma? Couldn't we compromise and say, let's wait until the individual turns 21. At that time they will have been an adult for three years. Do they have a job? Are they still in school? What does their criminal record look like? What does their credit score look like? Are they junkies or productive members of our society?

I think that should be the criteria we look at. If we think one of those people would make a good citizen, then they will prove us early in adulthood. If they're more trouble than they're worth, let their country of birth deal with them.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I don't care where someone's mother, father or even they came from. Often don't care much about how they got here. If my ass was trapped in Mexico, I darn sure would get in some how.
What has been going on for about 2 generation now is not the same as it was. This migration of people her has one goal to turn the US into the same crap economy and life as places they left and they don't even hide it.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

patrioteer said:


> This is where I point out that when I was doing some internet searches to try and find a good prepper or survival forum, and this one popped up, I also did a few searches to find reviews about this place. One thing that popped up was a review on some report racism site that claimed there were some mean old racists on this forum. The way it was written offered little credibility, and after reading this thread I am positive whoever posted that was probably confusing racism with his just being a tool.
> 
> Bigots at prepperforums.net | RacistReport.org


Their report states:

"Nature of Incident
Online harrassment, slurs or threats of violence"

"Just watch these guys. They use a lot of veiled code words and language. They insult different cultures, and they then talk about their gun. Real scary."

That isn't at all what I gather from this site. If it was, I wouldn't be here.


----------



## The Resister (Jul 24, 2013)

Inor said:


> Resister -
> 
> I thought you wanted EVERYBODY that washed up on our shore to be welcomed with open arms? As I recall, you and I had quite the row about that a few years ago. Maybe I am confusing you with someone else or maybe you had a change of heart?


Allowing people to pursue opportunities willingly offered as opposed to making people citizens is not two sides of the same coin, it is two completely and different coins. Currently we allow people to come here and, whether you deem them to be legal or not, they get a free education at taxpayer expense. What a deal! What mother would not come here on that basis alone?

My position is that if places like California can afford the foreigners they invite in, it is not my place to deny them that. The problem is, if they cannot afford those guests, they should not be allowed to take federal funds to do so (even if it takes a constitutional amendment to resolve that point.)

What we have are silly, antiquated laws that are out of touch with reality. For example, every year farmers in Georgia cannot get the workers they need to get the crops out of the field. When I was a kid, you could pull muscadines off the vine anywhere because they grew wild. Now they are grown on farms and sometimes a handful of them cost $5 at Wallyworld. We expect farmers to abide by the law which only allows set numbers of people to come here and work. And that is ridiculous. Farmers cannot tell you what next year's weather is going to be nor how much his fields will yield in the end.

This is a free market economy. THAT is what made America great. But, just because someone comes here to accept an opportunity willingly offered does not, in any way, shape, fashion or form mean that they should become citizens. The United States Supreme Court illegally granted plenary powers over foreigners to the federal government. I disagree with that for the above stated reasons, but when the Court did that, we were clear as to what a citizen is.

We should allow the feds to issue Guest Permits without these imaginary quotas and those people *should not* be allowed the benefits and privileges of citizenship... no welfare, no free school for their children, no privilege of voting, etc. If they cannot afford themselves, we revoke the permit and send them home. Problem solved. States that get federal funds and provide for non-citizens would see their federal funds dry up instantly.


----------



## The Resister (Jul 24, 2013)

Coastie dad said:


> Mainly, @The Resister, it's because democrats need the votes.
> 
> Now as some of you know, my little town, by the last census, is 49% Spanish speaking. My youngest daughter in law is Mexican. They pretty much all feel the same as Jose. Come here, do it right, assimilate. We have Mexican churches, pool hall, and a wonderful Mercado. The combination feed and hardware store employs English and Spanish speakers so everyone is covered. I've no problem with it.
> La Raza types and gang thugs don't last here.
> ...


America's moral compass is broken. What we do is to create drug addicts in this country. A mother goes to the doctor and says their child is "_hyperactive_." There goes the excuse to drug the child on *Ritalin*. The fact is, those conditions - ADD / ADHD are bogus and don't exist. But we start the kids out on that. From there they then get prescriptions for *opioids and SSRIs*. Hell, in many instances, the government may require children to go on drugs for no justifiable reason.

These legal drugs serve as a gateway to illegal drugs. But, either way, these drug addicts miss their childhood and don't get an education and are not taught coping skills. In their mid twenties, the insurance companies pull these kids off mommy's insurance. So, you have a drug addict with no morals, no education, no job skills, no work ethic, a criminal record (so no one hires them) and a drug habit. So, these people, now in their twenties become illegal drug users, working for the Mexicans as illegal drug sellers to feed their habit and the only people the right thinks about is punishing the people who are filling a demand.

Your focus should be on getting all those 20, 30, and even 40 year olds off the drugs. Kill the demand and the foreigners that are pushing poison begin to dry up. Get the government OUT of the legal (sic) drug trade. More Americans are killed each year from opioid overdoses than by firearms in the United States. As long as there is that great of a demand, there will be gangs and no walls or militarization of police can stop it.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

I always blame democrats. It's my hobby.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

So we are not politically correct. Big deal. There is a difference between immigration and illegal immigration that the left just claims to be hate against all. Nothing wrong with thinking that people that Immigrate here need to assimilate and be productive contributors to the communities, states and nation in which they chose to settle. No one would let anyone enter and hang out in their home for free just because others want or demand to. Same with a nation.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Urinal Cake said:


> The Cisco Kid was a friend of mine!
> 
> The Cisco Kid was a friend of mine
> The Cisco Kid was a friend of mine
> ...


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I like Black Man's Burdon also


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)




----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)




----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)




----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Shouldn't let me post on forum when drinking Members Mark Vodka, which is better than Stoli at half the price


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Notice no Mexes in this mess


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)




----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Bestist Version


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

sideKahr said:


> Their report states:
> 
> "Nature of Incident
> Online harrassment, slurs or threats of violence"
> ...


Notice as well that encountering this site (voluntarily I assume) has made him a "victim".


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Coastie dad said:


> I always blame democrats. It's my hobby.


Almost every problem we have can be traced back to a democrat.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

patrioteer said:


> This is where I point out that when I was doing some internet searches to try and find a good prepper or survival forum, and this one popped up, I also did a few searches to find reviews about this place. One thing that popped up was a review on some report racism site that claimed there were some mean old racists on this forum. The way it was written offered little credibility, and after reading this thread I am positive whoever posted that was probably confusing racism with his just being a tool.
> 
> Bigots at prepperforums.net | RacistReport.org


Veiled code words huh? Most folks here are not shy about their feelings.


----------



## The Resister (Jul 24, 2013)

A Watchman said:


> Veiled code words huh? Most folks here are not shy about their feelings.


There are facts we cannot change and there are those who want to punish us while accepting the same, identical thing all across the globe. Let me explain:

Stacey Abrams wants to be the first black governor in Georgia. She now has the nomination from the Ds in order to make it happen. Let's face it. A LOT of black people will support her on the basis of race. A lot of white people will vote for her just to say they voted for a black female. Mark Arum, a radio talk show host on WSB in Atlanta said, on the radio, he was voting for Obama mostly to be able to tell his grandchildren he voted for the first black president.

Imagine what it would be like if the white people admitted that they voted for someone on the basis of their race. We may not like admitting it, but we do. We see some guy running for office and see the crowd he attracts. He claims to be what we're for, but we are uncomfortable with the culture that surrounds him. So, we vote for the white guy saying the same thing.

If a white person says the least little thing against a black person, they are racist. Then the media will hide facts - facts like the black lady, Stacey Abrams, I mentioned. Everybody seems to oblivious to the fact that Abrams is an activist for wanting today's whites to pay black people reparations for America's slavery. If some white guy were running for office and believed (though not making it an issue) that he was in favor of shipping blacks to Africa, would that not be front page news?

That term racist is an emotion laden buzz word. If you think I'm a racist, I say so what??? I realize that what I'm about to say is off topic, but I would gladly support reparations with a condition. The black people claim they are descendants of the Egyptians. According to the Bible, Egypt kept the biblical Israelites in slavery for over 400 years. So, I'd like to pay those black people their reparations on the condition that they pay the money to biblical Israelites for being held in slavery for over 400 years. But I digress.

I think on some issues we are too busy worrying about the wrong things. There is usually a simple answer to most of these issues - even the ones we conjure up about Mexicans. But, it would be no fun if we actually *solved* a problem and moved on, would it?


----------



## hembrasalvaje (May 26, 2018)

Slippy said:


> Welcome Mate!


thanks Slippy:tango_face_smile:


----------



## The Resister (Jul 24, 2013)

jim-henscheli said:


> Hey folks, It's taken me a bit to get these thoughts together... here it it.
> For a few years now I have worked with a....diverse group of ppl, many Spanish speakers, most of them are Mexican. My boss, joe, and his #2 Jose, both of whom I consider good men and good friends, just moved to a new hotel that is still under construction. This has been a very fun experience so far, as well as an excellent opportunity to see my fellow employees(not just J&J) perform in less than ideal conditions!
> 
> The other day Jose, Joe and myself had walked over to the closet pizza place to ogle the waitresses and maybe eat lunch.. when a truck pulls up, flying a big Ol' Mexican flag and no others. Turns out that it's someone Jose knows....
> ...


Do you think Jose would be as supportive of American ideology if he understood that the bulk of anti-immigrant types say if you're not born here, you're leaving? Under the draconian interpretation of the Constitution by those who write the talking points, Jose is no different than his parents. Citizenship is still a privilege; the alt right still doesn't understand that one need not be a citizen in order to engage in lawful pursuits here; under the anti-immigrant's rhetoric, Jose will ultimately be deported if the anti-immigrant lobby has their way.

FWIW, I'd create a law that would allow Jose to stay, but he might not become a citizen. It's a conversation we've avoided like the plague.


----------



## Malcom Renolds (Jul 14, 2017)

Its not an Immigration issue as much as a BENEFITS issue.

I got NO problem with folks comming on over or up or down. I DO NOT want to support their crappy lifestyle and decisions with my TAX dollars.

Of course I think that folks that dont OWN property should get to vote either. SKIN IN THE GAME. 
4 years of Military "Service" if ya dont own property, You can vote too.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Malcom Renolds said:


> Its not an Immigration issue as much as a BENEFITS issue.
> 
> I got NO problem with folks comming on over or up or down. I DO NOT want to support their crappy lifestyle and decisions with my TAX dollars.
> 
> ...


I get where you're coming from. I understand why they come here. I dont want to pay for them either. Thing is it's more than that. They bring with them their poor lifestyle that cause cities more crime, make them more crowded, bring down property value, a culture that doesn't want to assimilate and a whole array of negative things.

So for me it's about more than just benefits.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Malcom Renolds (Jul 14, 2017)

Sasquatch said:


> I get where you're coming from. I understand why they come here. I dont want to pay for them either. Thing is it's more than that. They bring with them their poor lifestyle that cause cities more crime, make them more crowded, bring down property value, a culture that doesn't want to assimilate and a whole array of negative things.
> 
> So for me it's about more than just benefits.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Like the Paddys and Degos...


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

I'm waiting for a bounty on illegals.
Saves the taxpayer all of their expenses
Opens up jobs for Americans
Lessens our crime, judicial costs and prison expensesSends a strong message not to come here ILLEGALLY


----------



## Malcom Renolds (Jul 14, 2017)




----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Malcom Renolds said:


> Like the Paddys and Degos...


Maybe I should've clarified better. I dont have a problem with any ethnicity coming here legally. If they do that chances are much higher they do want to assimilate and make this country better. My problem is with illegal immigration. If you illegally enter this country it shows, right off the bat, they have no respect for the people or laws of our nation.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Malcom Renolds (Jul 14, 2017)

Also, if you enter this country legally you have to show documentation that:
1. You can support yourself
2. Some one already here is willing to support you.

If you look at the vast numbers of muslims that enter the US legally you will find they dont assimilate well AT ALL.

And as far a respect for people and laws, I believe the lil commies coming out of our school system dont assimilate well either.

If we cut the "Free Ride" the disrespect WILL stop.


----------

